# Kayfun v5 clone - who has stock?



## Johan Heyns (2/7/16)

Hey all

Any vendors stocking the Kayfun v5 clone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Migs (3/7/16)

Yes Im looking for it as well, Tobecco clone pref.


----------



## Richard (17/7/16)

Seriously no vendor carring these


----------



## Johan Heyns (17/7/16)

Richard said:


> Seriously no vendor carring these



ikr


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Effjh (18/7/16)

Also looking for one, guess we will need to import it ourselves.


----------



## Effjh (13/8/16)

Here we go, http://www.vapeking.co.za/kayfun-v5-clone-by-lemaga.html
@Johan Heyns @Richard @Migs


----------



## Vapers Corner (1/9/16)

HI 

We just received the Tobeco Clone:

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/kayfun-v5-clone-with-ss-glass-tube-901

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Johan Heyns (1/9/16)

Vapers Corner said:


> HI
> 
> We just received the Tobeco Clone:
> 
> http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/kayfun-v5-clone-with-ss-glass-tube-901



great

@Migs here's a Tobeco


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (1/9/16)

Johan Heyns said:


> great
> 
> @Migs here's a Tobeco
> 
> ...


Too late, out of stock.
There were just 2 left after I ordered at 17:39, ya gots to be quick.


----------



## Johan Heyns (1/9/16)

blujeenz said:


> Too late, out of stock.
> There were just 2 left after I ordered at 17:39, ya gots to be quick.



lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

